# Versus Space Marine Drop Pods



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Eight​*
Well, we're into our second month of versus and I think we have a good one this week.

Drop Pods.
Everyone hates them. Some cheesemonger takes an army full of the bloody deepstriking trashcans from hell. Cheaper than a rhino, way more effective, able to block LOS and fire lanes, able to drop meltaguns into your tanks, or CC units into your core....just plain evil.

So what do you do about it?


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I think they're cheesier than shit to be honest. Cheap transports that ignore basic rules of the game. "Hey! Want to Deepstrike a squad and a vehicle into enemy territory with no risk whatsoever? Have a Drop Pod!" 

The only good tactic I have used against them get's destroyed with yet another fairly cheesy ability. I used to group up squads within 12" of each other, so when they drop, I can fire/assault them right when they come down. The problem I encountered was the brutal 'Fear of the Darkness' psychic power they had. 

It sucked. I was holding a biulding with some Havoc and some CSM. Marine Drop Pod lands right outside, Librarian pops out, casts Fear and my Havocs start to run. Because he was always within range, my Havocs never regrouped for the rest of the game. The only bone I had was that they could never roll their fallback far enough to come down a level, which would have sucked since he also blocked my fallback. It's when rules like these screw you, you got to think; "What the bloddy f**k?" (And bless him he wasn't trying to powergame, just worked out that way this time)

I also find assault the Pods directly gives you a nice boost to your movement, allowing to move in on the squad a little faster. 

What really sucks, is Chaos Drop Pods cost more points and have no weapons. It's bullshit I tell you!


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

but thats what drop pods were designed for, a massacre. i like the idea of firing a metal container of troops right onto the enemy. i think you should actually be able to drop them onto a unit and wound them. don't know what the rules for that would be, but it would be nice. ( a drop pod full of remote detonated h.e. would be cool)


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

grimbane40k said:


> ( a drop pod full of remote detonated h.e. would be cool)


They call that a bomb :grin:

Personally, I do think that drop pods are way too good for their points. The only advantage the defender has against them is that the troops inside have to disembark and basically sit for a turn before they can start moving and assaulting. So, deploy your army in such a way as to get it so your fast troops can quickly get to wherever your opponent puts his pods and your shooting troops have good fire lanes. This often means that your army will be more compact to prevent them from deploying behind you, and that fear power will rock your world if your Ld is low, as always. You have to deal with them as they come in, which is not an easy prospect. Flamer-wielding drop pod troops/dreads are a real pain since they don't have to worry about deep strike mishaps.

If you're playing a mobile army with some decent firepower, you're in decent shape. If you're playing a static army without assault units, you may be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Counter charge units and shooty units in 24"

they drop, you shoot, they assault you counter.

usually charge a scarafical unit or make it so they can't charge what they want before going through something like a auto cannon squad with 10 bodies, move the rest out of consolidation range.

next turn shoot em some more.

they will at most kill 85 or so points a turn... so kill more of them than that a turn.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

when the plastic drop pods come out im buying them for all my squads and buying more troops to fill the gap


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

rough riders


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Care to elaborate, Rain? ;-)


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

from an IG perspective (where all of my perspective comes from) rough riders are a good counter assault unit to tie up any big baddies that may drop pod in front of my little meatbags. We have no problem shooting the hell out of anything within 12", since we'll get about 16-20 flashlight shots per squad, plus a heavy weapon, plus a special weapon. The problem is tying up those close combat units that are a little to close for comfort. That's where rough riders come in. With a potential 12" movement and a 12" charge, Rough Rider squadrons have the numbers, speed, and punch to tie up any offending close combat unit. Another viable option is a sentinel squadron if your army has Hardened Fighters. Sentinels with hardened fighters get 3 attacks on the charge, at WS4 and s5. They have an armor value, so the defender's unit is going to have to roll sixes unless they have krak/melta. 

That, or you could just shoot railguns at them.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

wow that sounds pretty nasty, also will there be new rules for drop podding ? or will it still do you still have to roll for them ?

could they come down in waves or are they going to be in drips and drabs


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

George, let;s limit the conversation to current rules.

You make some good points, Rain. Often times though you see podsquads deploying wiht the pod between them and the nearest enemy squad, to absorb fire until they can move out.

Plus of course there's always fire team podsquads. A bunch of plasguns or meltas coming in out of nowhere can ruin your day.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Should the podsquads deploy behind the pod, then the rough riders can tie the squad up while the other units clear the fire lanes by destroying the pod.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

pod squads? a squad in a drop pod or drop pods in squads.

i'm confused glanced at marine book and looks like they come down 1 by 1 is this true?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Guys... just show up to the game with a big golf umbrella. Tell him if they wanna drop, go for it, but you'll not be responsible for damages to any of his models.


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't faced Drop Pod armies yet only Teleport homing Terminators. Which by the way, are mean and nasty and I'm not a fan of them being able to Deep Strike first turn either.

As for Drop Pods, Why is there no risk for them?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

drop pods are not risky because is basically the technology we used for the apollo missions ect when we first went into space, so its been around since the space race so in the 41st millennia its not exactly hi tech


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

George *please, please, PLEASE* try to reign in your random comments and questions. If you want to learn about drop pods, start a thread in rules and ask questions (But since you already asked, 'pod squad' refers to a squad in a pod, not a squad of pods).

This goes for *everyone*...we're not here to discuss whether drop pods are unfair or broken, we're here to discuss how you effectively counter their use.

I'm sorry if I'm a bit snippy, but in two pages I've only seen three or four actual posts on subject.

Here's something to add for Tau players (from the fantastic piranha tactica that was recently posted)



darkreever said:


> *Drop Pod Marines–* Simply space the piranhas and the drone units out in such a way as to limit the space the pods can land. If done correctly, your opponent should have to drop down in a place where you can demolish him on your turn.


The same general principle can apply to most armies when faced with a pod list.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Same as you do for deep strike with guard. fill your deployment zone so theres no space for them to come in. your opponent then has to deploy in front of your lovely gun line - cue shooty death


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

just simply treat them like any deepstriking unit, shootible?
another funny thing, they second they arrive, firing everything (eeeeverything) at the drop pod, itll explode, lots, and doing minimal damage to the space marines around it, though at least they won't be using them again in another battle?
i think there down right dirty because normal squads of SM can deepstirke? WTF is up with that?
HERE! DEEP STRIKE THOSE ORKS INTO COMBAT?" but sir, thats cheesy" DA SPACE MARINES GET TOO DO ITS


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

well the most effect way to kill my drop pods is to focus heavy weapons on the dropping SM and move you troops out of the way, as rain has said then after shooting tie them up with fast attack units so but the time they can do any thing there is a big chance that there will only be 2-3 of a 10 man group left. 

Try not to get distracted by drop pods though because some times you opponent is using them to distract you from the 2 speeding rhinos full of cc SM, which is one of my favourite tactics.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

well since they don't come on first turn you atleast setup + 1st turn maybe 2nd to create firing allys i would suggest keeping in terrain


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

I play Drop Pods, so when fighting this type of list expect:
Fear and Fury Libbies
Marines (boatloads)
Dreadnoughts
Terminators (sometimes)
Apothecaries (sometimes)

Basic tactics: divide and conquer
a Pod list will try to divide your army up into smaller (bite-sized) chunks via a wall of Pods (Marines, Dreads and others pop out other side). If the pods have dropped close-enough together it will be impossible to assault the Marines on the other side, where the Marine player will just wait and shoot you piecemeal as you come to him/her.
To avoid this try to keep your units close enough as to where he/she cannot get a pod down.

Another huge flaw in the Seeds of Doom army (Drop Pods look like flowers when opened up, usually) is the fact that they don't know when they are coming in. If your opponent rolls terribly on reserve rolls and only a few Marine squads come down kill them immediately, before they get any reserves.

Oh, and if your opponent has a true Seeds of Doom army then make sure they get the first turn ('cause they want the second turn so you can't shoot at them for two turns).

For the libbie: try bringing at least one anti-psych thing (runes of warding, psychic hood, etc.)
For the marines: they can only shoot at one unit each and only one up to 12" away because they can only rapid fire
For dreadnoughts: missiles, meltaguns, etc. pray it lands out of heavy flamer range
If the other army brings apothecaries don't expect to make them take many morale tests from shooting, but get them into combat and by-by narthecium.

I'm done. Rant over.


----------



## Xaereth (Dec 14, 2007)

I've played against a few pod armies in my time, and with Blood Angels, I think any decent commander shouldn't have too much trouble with them. 

The general run of events usually goes as such: I group my guys close-ish to eachother. Half their pods come down on turn 2, they rapid fire and kill a few of my guys, I take a lot of cover saves from plasma and meltas because ALL my troops are in cover, and then I assault and destroy every unit they've podded in. Death Company eats a squad a turn easily, and a veteran squad kills a dreadnaught or marine squad a turn as well. Death Company should be able to wipe just about any 5-man terminator squad with impunity (especially if its a shooty term squad, which if they're podded in they tend to be), and with a few assault squads with power fist sergeants, you can at least put a sizable dent in any squad you come in contact with. At the very least you keep them from shooting the next turn. And if you don't wipe them out in one turn of combat, you're saved from being rapid-fired the next turn from the next wave of pods. The next turn is a general repeat of the procedure, though your numbers have likely dwindled, you still have ample hitting power. Grouping slightly decimated squads together to target the next batch of pods should help negate what disadvantage you have, since fewer pods will be coming down this turn, and by the end of the game you should have most of your army still intact, having crushed their army one chunk at a time.

That being said, armies that use a few drop pods as support for the rest of their armies tend to be harder for me to handle, since they force me to divert at least a few squads to react to the 'podders'. I've found that in general, diverting my two assault squad troop choices with fists can at the least tie the pod squads up while the rest of my army goes about their business. Remember, if they have 2 pods in reserve, thats easily 300-500 points they can't use until turn 2, and usually at least one of them until turn 3 or 4.

One other tactic that I've used and can't really believe it's worked is to form a square of my units near the table edge. Every once in a while my opponent sees a 'perfect' place for a drop pod, regardless of how risky and stupid the manouver is, and goes for it. Lots of times, it goes right off the board. It may seem idiotic to you, but you'd seriously be surprised how often it happens.

Drop pods in my opinion are overrated, and I'm usually glad to find out my opponent has brought so many. Then again, my army is one of the better suited to counter them due to our general lack of armor and high mobility.

And, as it seems I've typed a small essay, I'll /endrant.


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

I asked about the no risk part because I am unfamiliar about Drop Pods. Since they Deep Strike I wondered how they do it with no risk. Are they like Monoliths? If they land on you do they force you out of the way? Impassable Terrain doesn't hurt them? They Don't scatter? If I knew more about them I might have a better idea of why they are so dangerous and what I may have to counter them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, there's no risk, Ghost. They have a special rule that will set them down safely 1" away from troops or impassable terrain if they scatter over them


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

The only threat drop pods pose to your men are the storm bolters they hold which most people don't use because they forget about them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Ario, drop pods pose a HUGE threat because of the marines and dreadnoughts inside them.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Yeah, there's no risk, Ghost. They have a special rule that will set them down safely 1" away from troops or impassable terrain if they scatter over them


They are able to miss the table, though. Keep your fingers crossed if your opponent decides to land near the edge.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Ario, drop pods pose a HUGE threat because of the marines and dreadnoughts inside them.


i mean the actual pod not it content. the pod alone posses no threat as long as its not a death wind drop pod.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't have any. They cost, monetarily, is way to much for me to field them. Plus, I don't like give my opponents free victory points.


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Xaereth has got it down when fighting Pod armies, and usually when I come up against like his I have to fight hard just to get a draw.

If your opponent is intelligent, he or she will place the Pods at least 8" away from any given table edge, as a 7 is the average on two dice. Sometimes people go for the 1 in 3 shot of landing in a "perfect" position. It doesn't happen as much as probability dictates it should.

The reason Ljohnson posted is also true, especially for tournament play. Most people don't like using pods for VP purposes.

/rant


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

ido it 12 inches away always im not taking a risk


----------



## Psyan (Apr 6, 2008)

I think most of the good answers have already been hit upon, but I'll try to put it succintly, in my own way.

1) Starting at the beginning, terrain placement. Obviously, the more, the better. Place terrain with thought to where (on either side of the table) you want to set up your units. Limit your opponent's ability to divide your forces with his pods. Make him land in places that guarantee he'll eat a lot of lead before he's able to do much damage.

2) Template Weapons. Make them pay for being clustered together. :fuck:

3) Quick reaction units. Every list should probably have at least one.

4) Deploy with an eye to area denial. Where do you not want him to land a pod? Put a unit there! :mrgreen:

5) If only part of your opponent's force is drop podding, you start with a nice numerical advantage. Use that power play to put a hurt on those poor, unsupported bastards while you have the advantage.


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah with pods if you want to be really good most of the time you should have all your men in them (except termies and assult marines) or none


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Does the payload in the droppod immediately come out on the turn it crashes down? If not, just swarm round the thing to negate it's ability to evacuate the bedamned things.

I haven't fought a drop pod army, but it sounds nasty. I've seen an ig defend against it with nothing more than flashlights and a luckily nearbye lascannon platform.

If I had to deal with it, failing my first idea, I always place any of my longer ranged units with a hefty CC unit nearbye if I'm not charging(For me it's either tzeentch terminators or power weapon'ed chosen) Also equip every squad with a meltagun if you have the ability to.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You disembark as soon as the drop pod lands


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Playing against a drop pod army is a double-edged sword for the Guard. On one hand, we're hideously vulnerable to assault.

On the other hand, we can bring a truly *obscene* amount of pie plates and templates to the table. Field three Leman Russes and Three Hellhounds and you'll see what I mean.

As with most other types of battle, a huge deciding factor takes place before a single model touches the tabletop. Deploying Terrain. Make sure that you limit the space he can set down in, and he loses about 1/5 of his mobility advantage.

Pretty much everything else has already been said. Just deny your opponent landing sites, and make sure that wherever he comes in you have the firepower/assaulty to absolutely destroy him.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

previously i played an army with 3 DP units, 2 squads of men and one Ven dread.

the dread kicked ass everytime, with good placement and firelanes. They can really hurt your army. for instance, mine was equipped with AC and HF. His men were between my dread and his tank. So, i shoot the tank with the AC, and, well it wasnt a problem for a turn. Then, even though i'd fired your AC at the tank, his men were in between me and the tank, so i flame AT the tank and caught the men in the middle. OUCH!

So yes, watch out for drop pods, they can do some serios damage. Its even worse when 2 dreads come down together. It really screws up your day.

As for countering, my friend playing eldar simply moved away and made the men move into open space, opening them up to the full fire of his force. That sucked. Lost all my termies.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

One thing I haven't seen anyone mention is the DH Inquisitor/Mystics option. Take them as allies to your Imperial force and you can potentially shoot at those pods/units as they land.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Drop pods are deep strikers that give free victory points to the opponent, as they are immobilized from the moment they enter play. 

Since they are deep striking, that means that they will be coming in in waves, set you force up into blocks that can mutually support each other, and place those blocks as far apart as possible, that way, when the pods come raining down, they are forced to decide whether to concentrate on one block in order to wipe it out, and then move on, or risk feeding units piecemeal into each block, but reducing the amount of time being shot while moving to attack other blocks.


----------



## Bectron (Feb 23, 2008)

*stupid, wretched pod people <the people inside the pods, that is>*

Ok, I have seen how IG, SM and Tau deal w/ dp's...

WTF are Necrons supposed to do?

Yah, monoliths are good, but darn near everything else gets torn right the f*** UP from those "Lawn Darts of Doom," so besides running a $#!t load of H. Destroyers...

Grrrr, :fuck: Space Marines and Nidzilla :fuck: , I hate them from the deepest recesses of my central hydrolics manifold!!


Makes me want to run my Nightbringer EVERY GAME!!! :laugh:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Necrons will be ok VS drop armies I think. Monoliths and Lords can pull troops out of CC and redeploy to good firing positions. The new template rules will be great because S9 AP3 P-Whips will splat a lot of Marines as soon as they land. The centre hole of the P-Whip template also counts as AP1, and any model under the centre hole takes the full force (the wound can't be taken by another model).
5th ed. wound allocation will also benefit the Necrons. SMs have small squads and they can't protect their special characters anymore - the las/plasma gun might be the first model killed! Necrons on the other hand are all identical and can hang out in large numbers - a Lord with a squad of 20 Warriors might not even have to make a sv.


----------

